# New Planted Nano Tank



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

So this is a 2gal nano tank I recently bought to house some RCS (Red Cherry Shrimp) I have. I decided to go with HC (Hemianthus callitrichoides) for a full carpet and will be growing it submersed. My original plan was to do a tree scape but I couldn't find any nice driftwood to use and got bored so I went on to try my first Iwagumi scape as Dippy Eggs suggested I look into.

Tank specs:
Tank: 2 gal Nano iBox
Substrate: Flourite Dark
Plants : Hemianthus 'Cuba' callitrichoides
Lighting: LED Fixture supplied with tank, after a week will likely use a different LED fixture I have if growth is poor.

Pics are from right after I filled the tank with water, so water is slightly cloudy now and the lights give the water a blue tint. Will be updating as the HC grows













































Let me know what you think and how the hardscape looks


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd like to see a larger/taller hardscape. You have plenty more hight to work with compared to what you are using so I would use some bigger rocks to utilize abit more of the hight if you didn't want to use driftwood.

For a more powerful light something like a par30 should begood for any fw plants if you can find the right spectrum bulb. You may have to hang it a couple feet above the tank as these are powerful lights for the size but they will give you more then enough light, too much if the bulb is too close though you can decrease the light by raising it. They often come in 12K of 20k for reef though you can probably get the blue leds switched out for some combination of whites to get the light you want.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I like it!

I'd love to see it when it fills in a bit!

Check it out, if you start getting any algae at all in there, (I suggest observing very carefully)

Try giving the tank an hour or 2 less of a photo period in a day


----------

